# Your first smile for 2013



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

As most of you know I always pay a fine when leaving the country due to my visa running out... here is my latest tale when I left the country for Christmas. 


PC... your visa has run out you have to go over there. 


PC (over there) What are you doing with a visa that has run out.. (I explained about my job etc) ahh ok you will have to pay a fine

Me No problem

PC over there... ohh how old are you? If you are over 60 you don't need a visa. 

Me... Do I look over 60? I want a refund from Oil of Ulay..

No protests telling me No no madam you look about 40 but I just ask.. 

But the kind man said to me 

I don't want to charge you any money go back and get a new exit card and bring it here and I will fill it in..I was wondering how a blind man would fill it in but considering he was doing it to save me money I was going to take a chance

So no fine and it made my day, not because it saved my employer a little money but sometimes we forget the good that is here..


----------

